# Defective zebralight H600FD MK IV



## Petrsv (Feb 8, 2018)

So I got a defective headlamp from zebralight. At first they told me it’s my unprotected 18650 that it was too short. So I got the ZL635 and it’s still flickering on H1. They are not responding to my emails does anybody know of a phone number or another way of getting a hold of them? It’s been 5 days and still nothing. Here is a video. 

https://youtu.be/1ZsivgvHdFU


----------



## markr6 (Feb 9, 2018)

Another one...bummer! Did you contact them thru the website after logging in and submitting a request? I would give it another day then submit another one, letting them know you already tried once to contact them.


----------



## likethevegetable (Feb 9, 2018)

That's very unfortunate. It flickers like crazy! 

I'm starting to believe that overly sensitive low voltage protection and/or poor contact resistance in the spring and tailcap is the cause. 

My H1 works fine until about 80% charge then it starts flickering and dropping the output. Seems like H1 hasn't been working for most users though. Good thing the next highest mode is still very bright.


----------



## Nuppet (Feb 10, 2018)

I did some testing on my new H600Fc Mk IV using a Sanyo NCR18650GA, and let the headlamp rest between tests to cool down.

I did not have anything like the flickering seen in the YouTube clip or failing to enter H1, however the tail cap is (possible) defect as I also tested using tail cap from SC64c. Usually a lockout on my Zebralights will occur almost immediate when turning the tail cap but on the H600Fc I have to turn almost a quarter turn before lockout. Looking inside the tail cap I see that some "goo" (glue?) that I tried to scrape a bit off.

1) For battery voltage to about 3.7v on H1 I could see visible step downs after about 42 seconds for the original tail cap. No testing with SC64c tail cap.

2) From about 3.58V the H1 would jump to M after about 25 seconds using the original tail cap, but not when using a tail cap from my SC64c (step down after about 55 sec but not to M).

3) At 3.54V the H1 would jump to M after 16 seconds, but using the SC64c tail cap would last 55 seconds for visible step down but not jump to M.

4) At 3.45V H1 goes to M1 after 5 seconds. For the SC64C tail cap the was step down to M after 33 seconds.

5) At 3.39V H1 goes to M1 after 3 seconds. For SC64 step down to M1 after 13 secs. Using SC63w tail cap step down to M1 after 3 secs.

So, I'm very pleased with the tint of the H600Fc and would just like to have a new tail cap and not return the headlamp.

Edit: Added a test using a SC63w tail cap that looks identical to H600Fc tail cap. It performs the same, so perhaps wrong tail cap issued with the H600Fc?
Edit: Since the spring in the SC64c tail cap is shorter than the original tail cap a hard shake can make the light turn off.


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 10, 2018)

So I sent a 3rd email to zebralight Friday so what do you guys think a fair time is for them to respond? I would be happy with -30-40 sec on h1 but right now it’s not even 1.


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 10, 2018)

These flicker (few times per sec. ?) is found only in H1 1568 Lm mode ? or you found same problems in H2 980 Lm /562 Lm /296 Lm () modes ?


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 11, 2018)

yea i seem to only see the problem in h1. I also think the h2 is not that bright, like its only as bright as m1 mode.


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 11, 2018)

Petrsv said:


> yea i seem to only see the problem in h1.



thanks.
With new firmware we can simply change H1 from 1560lm to 980lm and resolve this issue.


----------



## NPL (Feb 11, 2018)

evgeniy said:


> thanks.
> With new firmware we can simply change H1 from 1560lm to 980lm and resolve this issue.


I would say avoid the issue as opposed to resolve. In most cases, the 980 lumens makes more sense anyways and it's great that the new UI allows you to change the programming of each mode. Seems to be dependant alot on battery used and good cleaning of battery contacts based on what I have read so far.


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 11, 2018)

NPL said:


> I would say avoid the issue as opposed to resolve. In most cases, the 980 lumens makes more sense anyways and it's great that the new UI allows you to change the programming of each mode. Seems to be dependant alot on battery used and good cleaning of battery contacts based on what I have read so far.


I did all. I cleaned the battery contacts, I tried 3 different batteries that work fine in other flash lights on h1. One is brand new that I got just for this light , the ZL635 which zebra light told me was the battery that’s made for this light. What suck is when I contact zebra thru there email regarding how to give them more money like which ligh would be best for hiking or wherever I get response within 24 h even on Sunday but when I contact them with hey I got a problem here help. I get nothing. They guys don’t stand behind there products. I get you don’t want my money. I am going to start giving my money to olight.


----------



## evgeniy (Feb 11, 2018)

Petrsv said:


> the ZL635 which zebra light told me was the battery that’s made for this light. .



ZL635 --- 18650 _Protected_ Li-ion Battery.
For very hi drain modes such as H1 / 1560lm strongly recommended _UnProtected_ batteries. 

All new Zebra flashlights with same brightless in H1 (sc600** mk III, sc600** mk IV, SC64**) use new springs/tailcaps and can work only with unprotected batteries.
New headlamps can works with both (and it's good for users), but work in highest modes will be better with unprotected batteries.


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 11, 2018)

Just got a RMA number from them so I will be sending it back, wish it came with a shipping labe but thats up to me, I will keep u updated on when i will get a new light.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 14, 2018)

My one warranty repair ever from Zebralight took about 6 weeks. Don't despair, and stress test that sucker when you get it back.
From a sample size of one, I get the impression that their repair team is top notch. 
Expect the same light back, not some random repaired light from the bin.

Knowing what I know now about them, I'd just invest in more Ramen noodles in lieu of food, and go ahead and order a duplicate light in the mean time, but the waiting isn't pleasant any way you look at it.


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 14, 2018)

:mecry:


----------



## Petrsv (Feb 15, 2018)

eh4 said:


> My one warranty repair ever from Zebralight took about 6 weeks. Don't despair, and stress test that sucker when you get it back.
> From a sample size of one, I get the impression that their repair team is top notch.
> Expect the same light back, not some random repaired light from the bin.
> 
> Knowing what I know now about them, I'd just invest in more Ramen noodles in lieu of food, and go ahead and order a duplicate light in the mean time, but the waiting isn't pleasant any way you look at it.


I hope not they asked me to put down if I wanted a repair or a replacement and I put replacement. It a new light that I started to talk to them for the day I got it about this issue. I don’t think they would sell me a refurbished.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 15, 2018)

That's cool, maybe I selected repair, I don't recall.


----------

